
TSA knows its airport behavior detection program is ineffective - shawndumas
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/02/tsa-knows-its-airport-behavior-detection-program-is-ineffective/
======
sokoloff
As a security program, perhaps.

As a jobs program, a money/power grab, and a training mechanism to get the
American public to be submissive, I'd say it's exceedingly effective.

------
late2part
In other news, eating more correlates to weight gain...

